# General > Music >  New Astronot CD

## JamesMcVean

Hello there,

I was lucky enough to get hold of a copy from the lads pre launch party, as I was due to go away to work for a couple of weeks...

I ripped it into MP3 and loaded it into my player...

Sure I had heard their previous CD and a demo of a couple of tracks...

But this is a more polished and finished disc

The tracks are in a word - Superb

I have heard that they are selling the Disc for £3 and I think I am gonna try and get hold of a few more copies as I am going to send them to friends and family...

If you like Rock and wanna support a future light in the darkness of mediocre pop...then GET THIS DISC!

Congratulations on a brilliant Debut lads

James

----------


## rob murray

> Hello there,
> 
> I was lucky enough to get hold of a copy from the lads pre launch party, as I was due to go away to work for a couple of weeks...
> 
> I ripped it into MP3 and loaded it into my player...
> 
> Sure I had heard their previous CD and a demo of a couple of tracks...
> 
> But this is a more polished and finished disc
> ...


I would agree with James. In my humble opinion the album is the best I have ever heard from a Highlands based band.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Reminds me of early Therapy? and The Almighty, even the vocals sound sampled from Paranoid-era Sabbath. Where did you get the 80s metal riffs from? McVean and Metalattakk? I think they have the sole rights on those. Good stuff though all the same, lads. Quick question: how do you decide on what shade of black to put on in the morning?

----------


## theboss

> Where did you get the 80s metal riffs from?


The 80's... obviously!




> Good stuff though all the same, lads. Quick question: how do you decide on what shade of black to put on in the morning?


Depends what mood we're in. Melancholy, i'd probably wear black.
Depressed, again, probably black. We find if we wear black it makes our personality seem less dull. You should try it, Pepsi.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

> Depends what mood we're in. Melancholy, i'd probably wear black.
> Depressed, again, probably black. We find if we wear black it makes our personality seem less dull. You should try it, Pepsi.


Charcoal-gray is the new black - ain't you heard?

----------


## theboss

> Charcoal-gray is the new black - ain't you heard?


Damn. I must've missed that issue of GQ. Thank god you're here to keep us up-to-date on the latest trends Pepsi  :Wink:

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Until you learn to play each song of your live set with a different coloured guitar, am out, sorry. As for those pseudo Cinderella riffs - get yourselves a Jack White-endorsed POG and I'll make sure Carl Thomas Keifer doesn't find out about y'all. Agreed?

----------


## theboss

> Until you learn to play each song of your live set with a different coloured guitar, am out, sorry. As for those pseudo Cinderella riffs - get yourselves a Jack White-endorsed POG and I'll make sure Carl Thomas Keifer doesn't find out about y'all. Agreed?


Why would we need a POG? We have a bass player!

----------


## fingalmacool

Ok lads good tunes, but which one of you is in to Genesis? track 4s intro is very like Follow you follow me. :Wink:

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

> Why would we need a POG? We have a bass player!


Yeah, but bass doesn't look cool  :Smile:  I mean, you're all about being cool, right?

----------


## theboss

> Ok lads good tunes, but which one of you is in to Genesis? track 4s intro is very like Follow you follow me.


As a matter of fact, I actually really liked Genesis at one stage in my life. Don't tell anyone though  :Wink: 

I didn't write the guitar line though, and I don't think Jeid was/is a Genesis fan. Could be wrong though...

----------


## theboss

> Yeah, but bass doesn't look cool  I mean, you're all about being cool, right?


Well of course we are. I mean at the end of the day, what's the point in being in a band if you're not cool? Oh to hell with it, you're right Pepsi! Think we'll bin the bass and add "James Brown is Annie" to our list of influences.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

There's a good lad.

----------


## theboss

> There's a good lad.


Finally, acceptance from Pepsi! We can all rest easy tonight boys!

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Just stay away fae drainpipes and Metalattakk's record collection and you'll do all right.

----------


## Metalattakk

Hey, there's nothing wrong wi' Krokus, Diamond Head and Manowar! Gie yersel' a shoogle, chek.  :Frown:

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

I agree with you wholeheartedly. But then am no longer 16-years-old.  :Smile: 

lawnmowerdeth.org

----------


## Metalattakk

Seriously: I think you're mistaking me for a certain big-lugged former resident of Thurso. Lawnmowerdeth - as if.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

I'd never limit you to Lawnmower Deth, have shame. Gwar, Sacred Reich and Carcass would be much more applicable surely.

----------


## Metalattakk

Glad to admit to never having owned a single piece of music by any of those 'bands'.

But so as not to spoil your fun, please continue to take the thread even further off-topic by your feeble attempts to pigeon-hole my musical tastes.  :Wink:

----------


## Jeid

Cheers for the comments James, much appreciated.

Thanks for proving me correct on my earlier statement Pepsi... much appreciated.

Genesis? I've never really listened to them tbh, I'll take it as a compliment though.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

> Glad to admit to never having owned a single piece of music by any of those 'bands'.
> 
> But so as not to spoil your fun, please continue to take the thread even further off-topic by your feeble attempts to pigeon-hole my musical tastes.


You've never listened to Cinderella or Saxon in your life?

----------


## Metalattakk

Relevance to your point, or this thread, please?

----------


## WeeRob

Would someone care to enlighten me as to whats going on here? No idea!

----------


## Jeid

Oh, I should fill you in WeeRob... Pepsi is being a tube, he's good like that.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

I do, however, have a fully developed sense of humour. And the ability to grow facial hair.

----------


## Metalattakk

> I do, however, have a fully developed sense of humour. And the ability to grow _stubbly ginger_ facial hair.


Fixed your typos, Pepsi.  :Wink:

----------


## Jeid

> I do, however, have a fully developed sense of humour. And the ability to grow facial hair.


I've yet to see it in action.

A ginger beard is nothing to be proud of mate...

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Try telling that to Ewan McGregor. Or the plentiful supply of gorgeous Edinburgh women that have fallen to its seductive power. And thanks for the racist replies. Chixdiggit.

----------


## Metalattakk

Oh, I don't know Jeid, there's nothing wrong with a bit of ginger beardy-weirdness is there?

#

That's our Pepsi, that is.  ::

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

....        ....    ....    :Smile:

----------


## Metalattakk

> And thanks for the racist replies.


Maybe I'm missing something here, but I have to say this: Eh? What choo talkin' 'bout, Willis?




> Chixwithdixdiggit.


Again, I have to fix your typos. Tut. And tut yet again.  ::

----------


## Jeid

> Try telling that to Ewan McGregor. Or the plentiful supply of gorgeous Edinburgh women that have fallen to its seductive power. And thanks for the racist replies. Chixdiggit.


lol lol lol...

----------


## Boozeburglar

> Chixwithdixdiggit.





> Again, I have to fix your typos. Tut. And tut yet again.


ROFL!

My wife just peed herself by osmosis.

 :Smile:

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

> Maybe I'm missing something here, but I have to say this: Eh? What choo talkin' 'bout, Willis?
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I have to fix your typos. Tut. And tut yet again.


Metalattakk settles down for a nice evening in front of the telly and an episode of American Idol. Just less hair. 

http://cbg.nohomers.net/images/cbgseat.gif

----------


## Metalattakk

LOL! But, as per your aspersions towards my musical tastes earlier, I've never watched 'American Idol' in my life, and I can't remember the last time I sat down for a 'nice evening in front of the telly'.

Maybe your opinion is that such prime-time viewing choices are important to you, but then, why would I be surprised if that were the case?

Any form of 'Reality TV' is no more than television made by morons, featuring morons, and watched by morons. And if the cap fits, Pepsi.....well, you have to wear it, eh?  :Wink:

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

OK, getting back on topic. Jeid - how much is your CD again? And where can I buy it now it's on release - HMV? Avalanche? I'll buy one, if that's OK with yourself?

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

> LOL! But, as per your aspersions towards my musical tastes earlier, I've never watched 'American Idol' in my life, and I can't remember the last time I sat down for a 'nice evening in front of the telly'.
> 
> Call it a hunch. Of course, I'm joking, obviously.
> 
> Maybe your opinion is that such prime-time viewing choices are important to you, but then, why would I be surprised if that were the case?
> 
> I agree. I couldn't live without Reporting Scotland. 
> 
> Any form of 'Reality TV' is no more than television made by morons, featuring morons, and watched by morons. And if the cap fits, Pepsi.....well, you have to wear it, eh?


Surely there's an exception for watching CCTV footage of Traill Street at 2am on a Sunday morning. 

By the way, what is your favourite metal band? I have to say Venom myself.

----------


## Jeid

None of the above, yet. I'm currently working on online releases.

----------


## Metalattakk

> Surely there's an exception for watching CCTV footage of Traill Street at 2am on a Sunday morning.


Nope, I tend to leave that to the relevant authorities.  :Wink:  




> By the way, what is your favourite metal band? I have to say Venom myself.


That's like asking you what colour your hair is, to be fair. Or ginger.  :Wink: 

Mind you, your choice of Venom as your favourite metal band makes a mockery of your earlier statement that you're _not_ 16 years old...

ROFL.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

> None of the above, yet. I'm currently working on online releases.


Wise idea. Have you not thought about trying to get some publicity with the likes of The Skinny magazine? They might be interested in you. You should try flogging your wares at the Born To Be Wide club in Edinburgh, too. Very valuable outlet, and will get you meeting the right people, and getting your music to the right people.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

You're 16 every day you listen to Venom.

----------


## Metalattakk

Pepsi, give it up, lad. I've never owned a Venom recording in my life. What are you on about, biy?

Although I'm delighted for you if you listen to Venom and feel 16 again, after all these years.

Add that to your ginger barnet that's dyed 'strawberry blond' to disguise 'teh gingerness', and you must be regressing back to hero-worshipping Discrepancy rehearsals again. I mind the days, chek. Yes....I do indeed...

Nice.  ::

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

When is the reunion? I guess the equivalent of Jake and Elwood 'rescuing' Matt Murphy and Blue Lou would be like entering Sandra's snack bar to prize Custer and Morris away from the fat fryers. And enough of the ginger obsession already. There's already a rap group upstanding for ginger rights, they're called GWA  :Smile:

----------


## Metalattakk

Seems nobody wants a reunion except you, Pepsi. 

Go directly to Fail.
Do not pass Go.
Do not collect £200.

----------


## Jeid

> Wise idea. Have you not thought about trying to get some publicity with the likes of The Skinny magazine? They might be interested in you. You should try flogging your wares at the Born To Be Wide club in Edinburgh, too. Very valuable outlet, and will get you meeting the right people, and getting your music to the right people.


aha... constructive. Cheers.

----------


## guitarzan

i reckon i'm gonna be lookin for a copy as well jeid so where's best to get it from?

how many tracks are on it out of interest?

----------


## Saveman

So who is your favourite metal band Metallattakk?

----------


## Metalattakk

Today, who knows? Tomorrow would likely be different as well. Why the interest though...?

----------


## Saveman

I think it's interesting to get others opinions on bands, especially if they're really into that type of music, it can be eye-opening, even educational......maybe this should be a different thread....

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

> Seems nobody wants a reunion except you, Pepsi. 
> 
> Go directly to Fail.
> Do not pass Go.
> Do not collect £200.


You're right. Looking back at former glories that were never that glorious in the first place. It's ridiculous. Don't need metal-tinted glasses to detect the sub-text in your posts directed towards me, either.

----------


## Metalattakk

> I think it's interesting to get others opinions on bands, especially if they're really into that type of music, it can be eye-opening, even educational......maybe this should be a different thread....


Ok, for now I can't stop listening to Freedom Call. German speed/power metal with excellent use of keyboards, slightly silly lyrics (well, they are German after all) but their choruses are amazingly euphoric. I've never heard a band quite like them, to be honest.

Check out the albums 'Eternity' and 'Crystal Empire' if you can (or care).

Oh, and seriously, I am really liking the new Astronot album (even if it's a bit on the short side). I may even put it up on The Pirate Bay for the whole world to enjoy.  :Wink:

----------


## Metalattakk

> . Don't need metal-tinted glasses to detect the sub-text in your posts directed towards me, either.


You give, you take. If you cannot take, then refrain from giving.

Something to ponder over your ginger-nuts in your tea-break.  ::

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Am sure others can give for themselves. They don't need your baldy napper to do it for them. As for metal with keyboards? Didn't know you listened to goth music much. Still, there would be no speed metal around today if it weren't for the Mahavishnu Orchestra. Ponder that while you rest your cup o' tea on your boug.

----------


## Metalattakk

> As for metal with keyboards? Didn't know you listened to goth music much.


And there was me thinking you knew a thing or two about music. How silly of me to think so.




> Still, there would be no speed metal around today if it weren't for the Mahavishnu Orchestra. Ponder that while you rest your cup o' tea on your boug.


Will do. Got any spare ginger-nuts for me to dunk?  ::

----------


## Boozeburglar

You'd like him to dunk his nuts in yer boug?

Eughhhhhhh.

 ::

----------


## Metalattakk

LOL! No, I want his ginger-nuts, to dunk in my boug-balanced cup o' tea. 

Maybe he doesn't like to share his ginger-nuts though...  :Frown:

----------


## Saveman

> Ok, for now I can't stop listening to Freedom Call. German speed/power metal with excellent use of keyboards, slightly silly lyrics (well, they are German after all) but their choruses are amazingly euphoric. I've never heard a band quite like them, to be honest.
> 
> Check out the albums 'Eternity' and 'Crystal Empire' if you can (or care).
> 
> Oh, and seriously, I am really liking the new Astronot album (even if it's a bit on the short side). I may even put it up on The Pirate Bay for the whole world to enjoy.



Hmmm, metal in a major key, a keyboard solo.....different indeed...I'm glad I asked now. What ya make of Stratovarius then?

I'm looking forward to hearing the new Astronot album (getting back to the thread) local, original music has gotta be worth a listen!

----------


## Jeid

Ahh, someone who's on topic. Cheers Saveman, if you'd like a copy, drop me a pm and I can arrange it  :Smile:

----------


## Metalattakk

> Hmmm, metal in a major key, a keyboard solo.....different indeed...I'm glad I asked now. What ya make of Stratovarius then?
> 
> I'm looking forward to hearing the new Astronot album (getting back to the thread) local, original music has gotta be worth a listen!


Hmmm, I found Stratovarius just a little too one-paced, to be honest. Not bad stuff though, just a tad wearing after a while, y'know?

As for the new Astronot album - it's definitely worth a listen. Trust me.  :Wink:

----------


## rob murray

Just thought Id take the postings up to 60........

----------


## Sizzled&Stirred

Whats wrong with Carcass? ::

----------


## JamesMcVean

Whats wrong with this thread...thought it was an Astronot New CD thread not a silly sparring session tween Pepsi and Metallattakk!!

James

----------


## Metalattakk

James, take a look back to post three in this thread. There you will find the initial, catalyst trolling effort from the usual suspect.

Now, most people will say 'Don't feed the trolls!' but I prefer to disagree. With the added incentive of ripping the single fish out of them in the process, of course.  :Wink: 

Mind you, I don't usually meet with such a feeble response from Mr T.P. Challenge.

Ach well, "Vini, Vidi, Vino", I say.

Anyway, the neighbours are getting blasted with 'Renaissance' as we speak. Lucky for them, eh?  :Grin:

----------


## Jeid

Haha... it's good to know you're enjoying it and spreading the word  :Smile:  Greatly appreciated.

----------


## Metalattakk

I am indeed enjoying it. Greatly. So are the neighbours, if they've got any savvy about them...  :: 

And I'll sing Astronot's praises to anyone and everyone that will listen. Good music deserves a fair go. Kudos to you all.

----------


## Jeid

Cheers again MA

For those of you who haven't got yourself a copy yet, you can get one from any of the band.

You can also download it from AMAZON MP3 for $0.99 a track(around 50p a song) and it should be up on iTunes & Napster within the next few weeks.

I've just realised that it's also on EMUSIC.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Jeid, send your CD to Soundcheck, Rick Fulton, at the Daily Record, if you want a chance at having the album reviewed.

----------


## Boozeburglar

Ah! The Record; an esteemed stepping stone towards global stardom.

Worth a pop, I should imagine.

 :Smile:

----------


## JamesMcVean

Jeid,

If you like I will take a CD to London with me when I get the BBC tour...see if someone there can pass it on to the radio folks???

James

----------


## Jeid

Pepsi, I'm pretty sure we've sent it to Rick Fulton, cheers for the tip.

James, that'd be grand, thanks very much  :Smile:

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

> Ah! The Record; an esteemed stepping stone towards global stardom.
> 
> Worth a pop, I should imagine.


Worked for Franz Ferdinand. And about a thousand others. Definitely not to be sniffed at, regardless of your politics, attitude, etc. I doubt even Jeid and co. would turn down a two-pager in the Razz. McVean defintely wouldn't  :Smile:

----------


## JamesMcVean

You know what they say....

There is no such thing as Bad Publicity...

And No I certainly wouldn't turn down a 2 pager! Keep your eye on the Record!

James

----------


## Boozeburglar

Gee thanks for FF boys.

 :Wink:

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Jeid, I saw the T-Break heat list today. Thought you were on it for a moment there - thought they'd made a typo (Aeronaut).

----------


## Jeid

Yeah, I can't say I'm too surprised tbh... considering the pish that was in it last year. Nevermind.

----------

